# TrimSpa



## Nightingale (Jul 21, 2004)

My trainer suggested I try this as a supplement, because I tend to nibble a lot, and get a lot of empty calories through snacking.

anyone tried it? experiences?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> My trainer suggested I try this as a supplement, because I tend to nibble a lot, and get a lot of empty calories through snacking.
> 
> anyone tried it? experiences?



It doesn't appear to be superior or inferior to other non-ephedra based diet pills. There are elements in it that are supposed to be appetite suppresent, so you may find that it helps you...

 :ultracool


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 22, 2004)

Like jim Mc Clure told me once..Just dont eat. its the only way to do it right. Also when you feel hungry go drink something, Ive been joneing for cold water alot lately because its been so hot


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 22, 2004)

Trim spa might help in the short term, but what happens when it's done?  You haven't changed your habit, so it'll all come back again.  Find alternatives for your snacking habits.  Try chewing minty gum, eat fruit, drink water, eat shelled peanuts (takes a lot of time to eat those buggers) lot's of things are available.  Also, prepare for snacking by having things handy and not resorting to a vending machine.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 22, 2004)

lvwhitebir said:
			
		

> Trim spa might help in the short term, but what happens when it's done? You haven't changed your habit, so it'll all come back again. Find alternatives for your snacking habits. Try chewing minty gum, eat fruit, drink water, eat shelled peanuts (takes a lot of time to eat those buggers) lot's of things are available. Also, prepare for snacking by having things handy and not resorting to a vending machine.


This, and, like someone said before, just not eating. I used to LOVE to eat, now I can can't eat more than once a day. I have to force myself to eat lunch on the days I'm going to have a heavy workout. Snack on non-sugar veggies, protein, or just chew gum and drink a lot of water. Also, you should smack your instructor for saying that you've been "nibbling" too much. lol

AJ


----------



## psi_radar (Jul 22, 2004)

If you drink cold/ice water instead of snacking, you'll actually burn extra calories. Drinking a fair quantity of a cold liquid will drop your body temperature, causing your metabolism to kick up. Plus being properly hydrated will help naturally maintain your energy levels.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm using my protein shakes and protein bars and such to keep me full and it is something good for me, not junk. Plus they help me get the nutrition and portein I need for the day. I hate seeing people use pills to try and drop weight. I actually use a herbal product that supresses appetite and it works well.

7sm


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jul 23, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with nibbling through the day as long as you're not eating a lot at a sitting and you're not eating junk food.  Most serious athletes eat 4 to 6 small meals per day.  When one eats 1 to 3 per day, one tends to store more fat and lose muscle mass.  For those that don't eat, they lose lean muscle.  You don't want to become a skinny person with a high body fat percentage, do you?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 23, 2004)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Most serious athletes eat 4 to 6 small meals per day.  When one eats 1 to 3 per day, one tends to store more fat and lose muscle mass.



Excellent point!  Most successful dieters tend to be "grazers" as well.  Studies have shown that skipping meals tends to help you gain weight by:
1) Slowing your metabolism.  You body thinks that it'll be a while before its next refueling so it tries to spare as much energy as possible.
2) Makes you actually eat more the next meal.

Correct snacking tells your body that there is plenty of fuel available, so go ahead and let it burn.  And you be less likely to eat a lot because you just ate a little while ago.

Usually when you take something to "help" your body, you're actually saying that you'll be relying on it for the rest of your life, since you never learn how to deal without it.  If you lose weight by correctly watching your food intake and exercising more, you're learning exactly what it takes to maintain your ideal weight.

Also, taking any sort of supplement doesn't help the body as much as exercise and diet will.  Yep, you might lose weight (which could mean a lot of muscle mass as well), but you don't gain the benefit of a healthier heart, lungs, and better physique.

Buy an exercise video instead!

WhiteBirch


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 23, 2004)

The problem is that the stuff I'm snacking on is junk food other people bring in to the office.  I have healthy snacks in my desk. I just ignore them in favor of the sweet stuff.  I'm still eating normal meals, just not snacking as much now.


----------



## kik (Jul 23, 2004)

I was up at 250 lbs 5 weeks ago, Now I'm down to 230 lbs. I just cut my meal portions in half and have been drinking a lot more water when I feel hungry.

I tried the Trimspa It was a waste of money I didnt lose any weight and if you read the bottle it tells you to drink a full glass of water when you take the pill, to make sure the pill go's down, It also says that if the pill doesnt go down all the way to seek medical help Immediatly. Now I took this as ...What if it doesnt go down it's going to expand in my throat or something??..I dont know I  guess I just wasted money.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 23, 2004)

Nightingale - I understand the snacking urges!

It's hard to stop, especially when in a social situation.  The best I could advise is related to what others have said - when you feel the urge, try to drink a glass of water first.  It's good for you, first off, in terms of hydration and weight loss and brain function, and also, you'll feel more full - you might have one gooey or bad-for-you snack instead of a handful.

It takes a lot of mental energy to stop eating behavior patterns, at least for some of us (me) with deeply ingrained ones.  Good luck - I know you can do it!


----------

